# Toy Story



## pmac34 (Jan 4, 2010)

Hi All,

Can anyone advise where I might get a talking toy story "Woody" figure? I can not get one anywhere - tried, toys r us, Hamelys, the big toy store in Mall of the Emirates, Ibn Battua etc.

Unfortunately it was a bribe/reward for my two and a half year old to use the toilet and get out of nappies which worked great only we cannot find him the toy.

Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## juzzrach (Apr 7, 2010)

pmac34 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Can anyone advise where I might get a talking toy story "Woody" figure? I can not get one anywhere - tried, toys r us, Hamelys, the big toy store in Mall of the Emirates, Ibn Battua etc.
> 
> ...


How about Ebay?


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

Sorry for the hijack pmac34!!

but this thread just reminded me that I need to get something Postman Pat related in the next couple of weeks. Any ideas on where to start?? Is this available in Dubai or only UK? :confused2:


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

oh no, another dubizzler  you most be really bored, don't you have homework or school assignments to do???


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

dizzyizzy said:


> oh no, another dubizzler  you most be really bored, don't you have homework or school assignments to do???


Probably makes a change from having to ask everyone "Do you want fries with that?"


----------

